# Is Nikon D90 junk? (ERR message thing)



## hoboahoy

Nobody wants to own an unreliable piece of expensive hardware.  Who has experienced the ERR message problems with your Nikon D90 here?  I love to own a D90 but it appears inevitable that many people experience the dreaded ERR message.  I don't want to spend $900+ on a piece of unreliable hardware for which the manufacturer doesn't even admit the problem???  I am in the market for a SLR, and D90 seems to be a right camera for me if it functions without problems, but I wouldn't even touch it with a ten-foot pole hoping I would get a copy without the ERR problem by a sheer luck as purchasing.  I'm not willing to take a chace like that.  It really sucks because D90 otherwise seems to be a great camera.  Could you share your experience with the ERR problem?  I really believe the D90 has a design flaw.  Nikon really should fix the problem, or maybe the release of D5000 is Nikon's attempt to fix the D90 problem (ie releasing D5000 as a revised D90 regarding the ERR issues)?  I wonder if D5000 gets the same ERR issue as in D90?  I'm hoping people here could convince me that there is nothing wrong with D90, so I could comfortably purchase a D90 because I don't want to pay for a D300S.   If I buy a D90, then start getting the ERR message, then I'm really gonna go crazy.  Thank you.


----------



## ShotwellPhotography

I've never had a problem with mine.


----------



## KmH

It's never happened on any of the 4 D90's I own. I bought all 4 last November. (Black Friday) If you go Canon you can worry about Error 99's and failed shutters.

This stuff is all mass produced.

I visit several other forums in the course of a day and am not familiar with the problem you're referring to. How about some links?


----------



## PhotoXopher

Not a single problem here either! I love my D90 and recommend it highly to anyone.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

I also never had a problem with my D90 and the D5000 is not a D90 replacement or upgrade its more of a downgrade.


----------



## RichA

Friend who owned a D80 (before migrating to a D200 then 300) suggested that a reason might be lens weight.  He used the 17-55mm f2.8 on the D80 and got those messsages.  He didn't get them with the kit lens, or the 16-85mm and he didn't get them with the 17-55mm on the D200 or 300.  He figured some kind of flexture could have been causing contact issues.  Never figured it out, he sold the D80.


----------



## inTempus

I wouldn't worry about it.  Every electronic device made can have a bad copy.  Buy it from Adorama, if it gives you problems, return it and have a brand new copy in about 3 days.  What's to worry about?

The D90 is a solid camera.


----------



## kundalini

It could be as simple as not having the aperture ring locked down on the lens at f/22.... (which is actually error code "EE".)

If you wish to base your decisions on hearsay and from unsubstantiated anecdotal information, then by all means, you should stay far, far away from Nikon, jump camp and break bread with the Canonites.  You obiviously are not ready for the Force of the Dark Side.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

I adore my d90! Never had a problem with it  The HD Video feature is nice, too!


----------



## Jeffro

What problem are you talking about... My uncle has 2 D90's I have one and we have never had a problem.  Who told you there was a flaw?   Bug???  

I have gotten that error if I forget to stop my 85mm to 22. but that is not a fault of the camera but my stupidity.   

D90 is amazing!


----------



## smyth

RichA said:


> Friend who owned a D80 (before migrating to a D200 then 300) suggested that a reason might be lens weight.  He used the 17-55mm f2.8 on the D80 and got those messsages.  He didn't get them with the kit lens, or the 16-85mm and he didn't get them with the 17-55mm on the D200 or 300.  He figured some kind of flexture could have been causing contact issues.  Never figured it out, he sold the D80.



I highly doubt it. I've shot my D40 (different animal i know) with a 70-200 f2.8 (rented) and it's always worked perfectly. I would certainly hope that if my D40 can handle a heavy lens, then so could the D80 or D90.


----------



## Sachphotography

You could be getting the err for a number of reasons. If you use a lens that allows you to change the F/stop manually, you will get the error if it is not set to its widest setting. Also,
if you are using an external flash and it is not seated right or the batteries are dying, you may get an error message to.


----------



## Slaphead

Well I wouldn't call it junk, but my experiences are:-

Inserting a memory card occasionally produces a "CHA" error message (means can't read card) problem is rectified by reinserting card. This has happened approx 4 times

The F-- error happens occasionally - generally rectified by reseating the lens. If happening a lot then a quick clean of the contacts (both lens and camera) banishes the problem completely for a while. I've only noticed this with the 18-200 lens but I can't draw any conclusion from this as it's the lens that lives on the camera.

Camera refocusing after I've focused and reframed despite the fact that the camera is on AF-Single and the focus should be locked. Happened 3 or 4 times

VR suddenly just stopping until I press the shutter again. Happened 3 or 4 times

Randomly overexposing an image. This has happened twice. Shutter is is noticeably slower when this occurs. Both instances have occurred when using Aperture priority. Checking the EXIF shows that it isn't a sticking shutter, but that the camera choose to use a much slower shutter speed.

Mirror simply locking up without any input from myself. Happened once - turning the camera on and off solved the problem and has not occurred since.

The last two seemed to coincide with the fitting of the battery grip. I've taken this off and reattached it and had no more problems of this ilk.

To put this in context I've taken well over 5000 photos with the D90 and only experienced each these problems 2 or 3 times. That said I've taken many many more with my D40x and experienced absolutely no problems whatsoever.

I could send it in to Nikon, but as somebody who repairs things for a living I know that as these problems happen so rarely and cannot be reliably demonstrated or repeated the camera will come back "No Fault Found".

I'm not saying the D90 is a bad camera - it works 99.999 percent of the time and the problems are minor niggles, but if the D90 and the D40x were both parachutes, it would be the D40x strapped to my back when jumping out of a plane.


----------



## benlonghair

OP: Do you have a D90? Cause if you do, and you want to get rid of it cheap, like sub-$400, PM me and I'll buy it from you.


----------



## itznfb

hoboahoy said:


> Nobody wants to own an unreliable piece of expensive hardware.  Who has experienced the ERR message problems with your Nikon D90 here?  I love to own a D90 but it appears inevitable that many people experience the dreaded ERR message.  I don't want to spend $900+ on a piece of unreliable hardware for which the manufacturer doesn't even admit the problem???  I am in the market for a SLR, and D90 seems to be a right camera for me if it functions without problems, but I wouldn't even touch it with a ten-foot pole hoping I would get a copy without the ERR problem by a sheer luck as purchasing.  I'm not willing to take a chace like that.  It really sucks because D90 otherwise seems to be a great camera.  Could you share your experience with the ERR problem?  I really believe the D90 has a design flaw.  Nikon really should fix the problem, or maybe the release of D5000 is Nikon's attempt to fix the D90 problem (ie releasing D5000 as a revised D90 regarding the ERR issues)?  I wonder if D5000 gets the same ERR issue as in D90?  I'm hoping people here could convince me that there is nothing wrong with D90, so I could comfortably purchase a D90 because I don't want to pay for a D300S.   If I buy a D90, then start getting the ERR message, then I'm really gonna go crazy.  Thank you.



the D90 does not have any more issues than any other camera. you have just as much of a chance of getting a bad D300s/700/3/3x or 50D or 5Dmk2 or whatever. the D5000 has absolutely nothing to do with D90 in any way shape or form. it's a completely different camera and in no way as capable of a camera as the D90. the D5000 targets a new and completely different market than the D90. Nikon should fix the problem? there is no problem to fix. the actual issue probably occurs on less than .1% of the D90's produced. and the majority of ERR codes reported by D90 users are generally user error due to not having a clue what they are doing or not following the manual.

i have well over 100,000 shutter actuations on my D90 and i've not once had an error.


----------



## UUilliam

Go canon, Canon is top, Nikon suckzz i would buy a Pentax before i bought a nikon, damn just open your eyes go canon 

Nah jokes, Ill leave this to the Nikonites to try figure out 
But for the record, never experienced a problem with my canon yet.


----------



## JerryPH

Slaphead said:


> Inserting a memory card occasionally produces a "CHA" error message (means can't read card) problem is rectified by reinserting card.


Using good quality cards addresses that issue.



Slaphead said:


> The F-- error happens occasionally - generally rectified by reseating the lens.


Using good contact cleaner and a little dielectric grease resolves the issue for years on end.  Making sure the aperture dial on the lens is locked at it's smallest opening (on lenses that have an aperture ring) resolves the error too.



Slaphead said:


> Camera refocusing after I've focused and reframed despite the fact that the camera is on AF-Single and the focus should be locked.



User error, twitch of a finger or even menu setting not where you think it is... is a 90% chance of this reason.



Slaphead said:


> VR suddenly just stopping until I press the shutter again.


Related to the lens contact issue.



Slaphead said:


> Randomly overexposing an image.


Spot metering not used properly is 90% of the reason this happens.



Slaphead said:


> Mirror simply locking up without any input from myself.


A nearly depleted battery or bad connection between an aftermarket grip does this every time.  Some aftermarket batteries always show 100% power even when 99.9% empty.  I own 2 batteries like this... use them only as backups.



Slaphead said:


> I could send it in to Nikon, but as somebody who repairs things for a living I know that as these problems happen so rarely and cannot be reliably demonstrated or repeated the camera will come back "No Fault Found".



That is because the issue was not with the camera, but accessories or user misunderstanding.

I do not own the D90, but it has a rock solid reputation.  I would love to see a link at Nikon for issues needing addressing.  95% of these issues are easily repeatable by anyone who wishes, in other words, user error or connection errors.


----------



## Pure

The CHA error also happens if you put in a memory card with its read/write key in the "lock" position.  That little tab on the side of the memory card that most people ignore.  I find I can sometimes activate the switch while placing a SD card into the D90's card slot.


----------



## DScience

KmH said:


> It's never happened on any of the 4 D90's I own. I bought all 4 last November. (Black Friday) If you go Canon you can worry about Error 99's and failed shutters.
> 
> This stuff is all mass produced.
> 
> I visit several other forums in the course of a day and am not familiar with the problem you're referring to. How about some links?



lol why do you have 4?


----------



## JerryPH

DScience said:


> lol why do you have 4?



Because they were cheaper by the dozen?


----------



## anldyxp_gd3

I have a D90 and never experienced a problem with it, nor my D40.  I love the D90! But as with all electronics there is a defect rate, Nikon or Cannon.  I'm in PC wholesale, so I'm very familiar with rma defect rates for electronic devices. Just because its like a $30k leica, doesnt mean you're not prone to get a lemon.  Also D5000 is no where near the D90, let alone addressing the "issues" of the D90. Besides, I beleive the D5000 currently has a recall.  Also, as stated above, it could be due to using the equipment incorrectly ie; pins not touching, stuff like that.


----------



## KmH

DScience said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's never happened on any of the 4 D90's I own. I bought all 4 last November. (Black Friday) If you go Canon you can worry about Error 99's and failed shutters.
> 
> This stuff is all mass produced.
> 
> I visit several other forums in the course of a day and am not familiar with the problem you're referring to. How about some links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol why do you have 4?
Click to expand...

 2 hands and 2 feet = 4 

So 4 soccer matches or other sporting events can be shot simultaneously.

I wonder what became of the OP. Troll....FAIL.


----------



## anldyxp_gd3

KmH said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what became of the OP. Troll....FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joves

I have recieved the ERR code a few times and it was always dirty contacts or, the lense not mounted fully on the contacts. Otherwise I have never had that problem.


----------



## SalukiPilot4590

I had the ERR message a lot while I used my Tamron lens. Since I've sent that one back I've never had the error since.


----------



## Montana

Does the Nikkon D90 really have that many lens contact issues?  Why would the D90 mount have any more issues than other Nikkon?  Just curious.


----------



## Jeffro

the only time I had the error is when it was not stopped all the way down! ??


----------



## itznfb

Montana said:


> Does the Nikkon D90 really have that many lens contact issues?  Why would the D90 mount have any more issues than other Nikkon?  Just curious.



because people don't take care of their equipment and get it full of dirt. when i was at the regatta in Pittsburgh shooting the boat races i was next to a guy complaining about all the issues with his D90 and when he switched lenses i could actually see dirt inside the camera, all around the lens mount, even on the mirror. i mean c'mon. how do you even get ANY dirt in there EVER? i shoot on the beach, in the woods, standing in muddy water and i've never even had to clean a spec of dust out of the inside of my camera or from any lens contact, body or lens.


----------



## inTempus

itznfb said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Nikkon D90 really have that many lens contact issues?  Why would the D90 mount have any more issues than other Nikkon?  Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because people don't take care of their equipment and get it full of dirt. when i was at the regatta in Pittsburgh shooting the boat races i was next to a guy complaining about all the issues with his D90 and when he switched lenses i could actually see dirt inside the camera, all around the lens mount, even on the mirror. i mean c'mon. how do you even get ANY dirt in there EVER? i shoot on the beach, in the woods, standing in muddy water and i've never even had to clean a spec of dust out of the inside of my camera or from any lens contact, body or lens.
Click to expand...

I would say that's an extreme case of neglect.  These errors apparently happen on cameras that haven't been submerged in gunk.

I've owned a 40D, 50D, 5DMk2 and 1DMk3 and I've never cleaned the contacts and I've never had an Error 99.  I've been lucky I suppose because other folks have had these errors.  It's fairly common to digital cameras it seems, regardless of brand.  Perhaps some are more prone to such failures than others, who knows.  I don't have enough evidence to say which maker/design might have that dubious honor.

But suffice it to say, this can happen to pretty much anyone even when you don't have crud hanging out of your camera.


----------



## anldyxp_gd3

KmH said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what became of the OP. Troll....FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hoboahoy

Hi folks, yeah for example this is where you can read the error message related complaints by the owners of the D90 with error messages. 

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Nikon D90 DX 12.3MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S VR DX Nikkor Zoom Lens 

Many of you at this thread here said you have no experience with the error message, which is a good news for me if I want to reconsider the D90 purchase.


----------



## Joves

Well considering there are 166 reviews and 12 people out of that number had the complaint, the satisfied owners greatly out weigh the dissatisfied ones.


----------



## robb01

Joves said:


> Well considering there are 166 reviews and 12 people out of that number had the complaint, the satisfied owners greatly out weigh the dissatisfied ones.



I'd take those odds anyday


----------



## IgsEMT

I got ERR on mine at F16 and above. nikon replaced the aperture mechanism and so far, thank G-D, its been great!


----------



## IgsEMT

by the way, the 18-105 lens is a bit soft, so i boosted the sharpness b/n 5-7 and LOVE the results.


----------



## Photos4You

*I have a D80 and when I dropped it, yes, my bag was not zippered, and had to send it for repair, I got a D90 for last year's holidays.  It worked just fine for three months and then started hesitating when I tried to take a picture and then the inevitable ERR message.  I had to take out the battery to get it started again.  It worked for a couple of days and then ERR stop, remove battery, take a few pictures.  There is a lot of information about this complaint on the net.  Since I was visiting my daughter in Venice, CA preparing to write a story, I had to finish with my Canon point and shoot.  The new Nikon repair center is not far from where I was staying so I dropped it off and got the call one day after I flew home to NC that it was ready.  After 10 faxes and 10 calls, yes 20 times plus emails, I finally got someone to send my camera back.  This week I got the ERR message again, just before leaving for an Alaskan cruise.  I am beginning to think one has to take a couple of cameras on a trip in order to make sure that it will be possible to be sure that one can have an SLR available.  Question:  Based on what I have read, IS THERE ANY TRULY RELIABLE SLR?  THANKS. *


----------



## IgsEMT

I had ERR on my D90 at F/16 and above. They replaced the aperture mechanism and camera works great.
Love this toy!


----------



## Meizy

I also get ERROR messages from my D90. sometimes with CHR, sometimes with F--, sometimes nothing - it just lock up. it won't work until I get the battery out AND re-attach the lens. sometimes it happens once a day, sometimes once every 5 minutes. 

I cleaned the lens contacts, and my memory card is top notch. 

all those people on this thread saying they have a D90 and not seen any problem - this proves nothing. if there is a 5% failure rate on a model - then it's certainly junk. even at 1% it's completely unacceptable. I don't know what is the real percentage, but 
it seems like too many people are reporting similar problems on the net, and the D90 model is relatively young, so this could certainly be a reason to worry.

I had other SLR models for years without having to play with the contacts and grease it with anything. I expect this to work as well as other models.

Meizy


----------



## PhotoXopher

Think about what you just said.

"Too many people are reporting similar problems on the net."

Most of the time that's all you'll see, the problems. That's the thing that brought them on the net in the first place, troubleshooting a problem.

What you see as a 'common problem' may not be as common as you think, it just appears so. And why are people with no problems proving nothing while people with a problem are? Don't both sides work into the equation?

Where are you getting your percentages from?

Top notch memory cards don't necessarily mean no problems, I've had crappy cards do very well and I've had SanDisk cards fail.

You should have a warranty, sounds like it may be time to use it.


----------



## JamesMason

UUilliam said:


> Go canon, Canon is top, Nikon suckzz i would buy a Pentax before i bought a nikon, damn just open your eyes go canon
> 
> Nah jokes, Ill leave this to the Nikonites to try figure out
> But for the record, never experienced a problem with my canon yet.



you should be locked in a room with ken rockwell until you repent your sins


----------



## reng2009

Sachphotography said:


> You could be getting the err for a number of reasons. If you use a lens that allows you to change the F/stop manually, you will get the error if it is not set to its widest setting.



Forgive my ignorance but why would it be an error to not use the widest setting in manual mode??


----------



## Plato

Slaphead said:


> I'm not saying the D90 is a bad camera - it works 99.999 percent of the time and the problems are minor niggles, but if the D90 and the D40x were both parachutes, it would be the D40x strapped to my back when jumping out of a plane.



We put men on the moon with five nines reliability.


----------



## Plato

reng2009 said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could be getting the err for a number of reasons. If you use a lens that allows you to change the F/stop manually, you will get the error if it is not set to its widest setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but why would it be an error to not use the widest setting in manual mode??
Click to expand...


Because that's the wrong way to use the camera.  R.T.F.M.  When you use manual mode, the settings, including aperture, are made on the camera, NOT on the lens.


----------



## p51mstg

I've seen this problem, or similar, with 2 different D90's.  Overall, I absolutely love this camera.  But, it's a royal pain to keep popping the battery every time I see an error.  It seems like that's the only thing which will clear the "err" message (removing the battery).  I've shot maybe 500 photos so far, and can see this problem maybe once every 50 or so.  I'm going to try a new memory card, and will be contacting Nikon if that doesn't make a difference.

For those of you who are still convinced this is a user issue, I completely disagree.  Please stop bashing those of us who appear to be whining about a very real problem that only superficially looks like it's being caused by the user.





Meizy said:


> I also get ERROR messages from my D90. sometimes with CHR, sometimes with F--, sometimes nothing - it just lock up. it won't work until I get the battery out AND re-attach the lens. sometimes it happens once a day, sometimes once every 5 minutes.
> 
> I cleaned the lens contacts, and my memory card is top notch.
> 
> all those people on this thread saying they have a D90 and not seen any problem - this proves nothing. if there is a 5% failure rate on a model - then it's certainly junk. even at 1% it's completely unacceptable. I don't know what is the real percentage, but
> it seems like too many people are reporting similar problems on the net, and the D90 model is relatively young, so this could certainly be a reason to worry.
> 
> I had other SLR models for years without having to play with the contacts and grease it with anything. I expect this to work as well as other models.
> 
> Meizy


----------



## p51mstg

Could those that don't seem to have the problem share which memory card you have?  I'm looking for brand, size and SDHC "class".  I think that either I have a bad card or it's a class that's not quite compatible with the camera.  

What does everyone else think?


----------



## gregtate

My D90 also got the ERR message and the camera froze. This happened a few times! I read somewhere the problem was with the SDHC. I was using the fastest SanDisk (Ultra?). I changed to another brand and the problem hasn't happened since. I have also recently been using a SanDisk 15MB/s without problems.

Hope this helps.


----------



## paper757

I have had mine six months without any problems at all. Very nice camera and the D90 pretty much does everything I need.


----------



## Don C

I got a new D90 for Christmas, so haven't got a lot of history with it.  In the time that I have had it, I have experienced ZERO problems with the camera.  I am using SanDisk ExtremeIII cards in it, both a 4gb and an 8gb capacity.  I really like my D40, but I absolutely love the D90.


----------



## avasmum

I've had it happen on my D70 when the aperture ring on my lens had been moved and wasn't in the correct spot. My 24mm is very guilty of that happening easily..


----------



## robdavis305

Love my D90. No problems here


----------



## Montana

It seems the majority of users are happy.  Does any body know if there is a serial number correlation to the troubled cameras?  Or is it sporadic?


----------



## IgsEMT

I guess I was one of *un*lucky ones. I had that ERR messege. Called Nikon, they repaired (replaced aperture mechanism) and that was it - 18,000 later clicking and clicking...


----------



## shadowlands

Zero issues here. Knock on wood!


----------



## erns

The first day I used my brand new Nikon D90 I started getting the error message. The message is intermittent.

I have to remove the battery sometimes 2+ times to get the message to disappear. 

It happens about every 3 times I use the D90. (Turned on and off).

There are times I am ready to shoot a good picture IMO and nothing. The D90 will not focus. I check my LCD and there is the error message.

My D90 is 1 month old.

Every once in awhile I press the shutter-release button 1/2 way to focus the D90 fires a picture without focusing and it does not record a photo. It will do this until I shut off the D90 and remove the battery and reinstall. This has happened about 3 times in the last 2 weeks.

I have a Nikon D40 and this has never happened. I've been using the D40 for 3 yrs now.

I bought my Nikon D90 (new) on Amazon.

I've removed the lens 18-108mm and cleaned the contacts. I also made sure the lens is locked all the way on the bayonet. Still I get the same problems.

I decided to return my Nikon D90 to an authorized service repair center. I live near the El Segundo, CA service center. It's about 15 minutes from me. Under warranty no charge for repairs.

I found some information about this issue by googling "Nikon D90 error message". This is the link for the D90 error messages and lock up: Nikon D90 - D40 / D5000 Forum: Digital Photography Review, at DP Review. It seems there are others out there with the same issue. Google link, http://www.google.com/search?q=niko...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

I will post back once I get the D90 back from the service center to let everybody what they did to my D90 and see if the problems resurfaces.


----------



## p51mstg

Well, I definitely found a 'weak link' in my version of the problem - the memory card.  The one I bought with the camera was supposedly a very high quality card, according to the sales rep at a highly reputable retailer (an actual photo store, NOT big-box).  Yet, when I replaced the card, my ERR problem stopped.  This is the card I bought:

Transcend 8GB Secure Digital High-Capacity (SDHC) Flash Card Model TS8GSDHC6 

Unfortunately, the kit lens also seems to be giving me problems, and I just shipped the samera/lens kit to Nikon-El Segundo for service.  That's another story, but I think that the wise posters on this forum nailed it - the plastic mount is an invitation for problems.

Thanks to everyone on this forum for the input.


----------



## erns

Everything on my D90 was checked. The only thing that was done was RSD Electrical Contacts. Don't know what RSD means. I was told cleaned the contacts.

The D90 seems ok. Took around 50 pics at different times. Only time will tell.

Anybody know what RSD Electrical Contacts mean?

Copy of my Invoice Repair


----------



## erns

The RSD Electrical Contacts means. The "RSD" repair code stands for "Resoldered Electrical Contacts", there electrical contacts are located within the battery compartment.

This is what was done to my Nikon D90.

No issues at this time with my Nikon D90. I have shot about 200 pics since the warranty repair.


----------



## erik

I had an F-- error on my D90 on the first day i bougt it , i was shootin at a wedding and it just wouldn't shoot .. 
No one knew what the error was ..
eventually intuitively i figured out that you have to rotate the  lens  counter clock vise tighter .. or take it of , put it back on ... eventually the effor disapeared .. but freakedme out and pissed me off biftime in the beginning


----------



## erns

p51mstg said:


> Well, I definitely found a 'weak link' in my version of the problem - the memory card. The one I bought with the camera was supposedly a very high quality card, according to the sales rep at a highly reputable retailer (an actual photo store, NOT big-box). Yet, when I replaced the card, my ERR problem stopped. This is the card I bought:
> 
> Transcend 8GB Secure Digital High-Capacity (SDHC) Flash Card Model TS8GSDHC6
> 
> Unfortunately, the kit lens also seems to be giving me problems, and I just shipped the samera/lens kit to Nikon-El Segundo for service. That's another story, but I think that the wise posters on this forum nailed it - the plastic mount is an invitation for problems.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the input.


 
What did the Nikon Service Center find wrong with your D90?


----------



## NateS

I honestly can't believe that Nikon has never done anything through this via firmware (if possible...doubtful) or via a recall.  These problems with focusing/mounting problems are extremely widespread (proof done by a quick google search) yet they continue to ignore.

I have problem with both my Tamron 17-50 f2.8 and Tamron 180mm f3.5.

The 17-50 has problems where it will shoot fine for X amount of shots (the amount varies each time from anywhere to 20 to 150) and then just stop focusing.  Everything on the top screen looks fine with no errors but it won't focus and it won't fire the shutter if I don't put the focus where it stopped (i.e. put a subject in the focus area where it stopped focusing)...(that's due to my settings of not firing if not in focus in AF-S mode).  I have to remove and re-seat the lens to fix it....a big PITA.

On my Tamron 180mm f3.5 it will shoot fine a lot of times, but the lens doesn't fit extremely tight on the mount.  When it is mounted completely (clicked into place) it still has a little left/right play in it.  I can twist it a bit to the right and back to the left while it's mounted.  No biggie EXCEPT that it loses connection a lot when rotated and gives me an F-- until it's rotated back.  Considerin I manually focus that lens 99% of the time, it gets rotated and loses connection a lot...I've lost a good share of shots due to this.

So...I thought it's just the 180mm loose...nope checked and the 17-50 is a little loose on the mount too...just with slightly different problems.  It ticks me off enough that I consider switching systems....but I really like the layouts of Nikon's and even bigger is that I'm extremely comfy with NX2 and don't want to switch that.  When buying mine I was back and forth ALOT on whether to buy my new D90 or one of the new D200's from best buy at $599.  I SOOOOO much wish I had bought the D200 now.  The D90 is a dream to use when it works but it is just too unreliable with 3rd party lenses for me.

***For what it's worth, I had zero problems with the Tamron 17-50 on my D70s AND I have had zero problems when using Nikon branded lenses.  The problem I have seems to be exclusively set with the combo of the D90 and third party lenses.  For this reason, I merely get blown off by Nikon when I inquiry saying "well we can't garuntee the performance when using a third party lens" or some crap like that.


----------



## ghache

about 6000 shot on mine so far and nothing wrong. that thing is a working horse!


----------



## erns

I shot 1,113 pictures and 23 videos on my recent trip to Oahu, Hawaii. No issues at this time with my repaired Nikon D90.

The D90 takes some awesome pictures compared to my D40.


----------



## Dallmeyer

I've never read or heard any bad reviews about that camera.


----------



## BRIANxJDM

Nikon D90 will be the camera I will be upgrading to after a year or so.


----------



## oldnovice

I just got the dreaded "F" error- and it is not going away- Does anyone have any suggestions?  ( I bought the D90 4 months ago).


----------



## mwcfarms

Turn it off, take off your lens and then remount it. If that doesnt work try the turn it off take out battery and put back in and see. I think the F error is the sensor points arent coming into contact with the lens.


----------



## NateS

Yup...do as above.

Worth noting...I have problems every so often with my Tamron 180mm losing connection when it's still mounted.....it fit's slightly loose (not bad, but there's a little left to right play).  Sometimes it will get to where if I move it with that play it loses contact.....lost precious macro shots due to this.

Fix is easy.  I take the lens inside and remove it from the camera.  I get a qtip and dip in rubbing alcohol and clean the contacts on the camera body and use the other side of the qtip to clean the contacts on the lens.  Re-attach and it works perfectly.  I just do this now at first sign of issues....planning to maybe pick up some of those individually wrapped alcohol wipes to keep in my camera bag.

Oh, and I will probably hit 10,000 shots in the next couple of days and mine is still going strong.


----------



## supraman215

I was told this at the local photo store. take the lens off hold the body upside down (mirror down as to not get any dust in the camera) and rub the contacts with an eraser. Then clean the contacts on the lens. 

I know my father in law had this problem from time to time too because he's never taken his lens off in the year he's had the camera. I however have the 35mm 1.8 and am constantly swapping and I don't have the problem anymore.


----------



## KmH

Yep, the mirror box should always be facing down when thre is no lens on the camera, even if just changing lenses.

Use the other end of the pencil. Graphite is a conductor and any particles will be a lot smaller than eraser debris.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we1d0fS9zVk[/ame]


----------

